# 26650 copper tube mech



## Viper_SA (3/1/17)

Anyone have anything like this?


----------



## Viper_SA (4/1/17)

Bump. @Sir Vape @Stroodlepuff @BumbleBee @KieranD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/17)

Unfortunately not at this stage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/17)

We are looking in to bringing in a few mechs at a later stage but so far no plans for 26650 ones.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (4/1/17)

My wife has a 26650 clone of what Id say the AV timekeeper mech...cost us R300,which isnt really money nowadays so was willing to spend it for a trial run,and its not bad,but Im no mech expert.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

